# TMET IVF?



## zen (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, I am just wondering if anyone has had TMET IVF.  I am at origin and this is the only option open to me and I am really struggling to get any info on it and more importantly if there have been any successful pregnacies from it.  

Thanks.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Zen and welcome to FF!

I have never had TMET IVF    so I'm afraid I can't help you.  Feel free to pop over to the NI Girls Thread (part 4 i think) maybe someone there may have an idea and the craic's good anyways......

What does TMET stand for out of curiosity and I'll have a juke about the net and see if I can pick up some info for you.

I'll blow ya some bubbles to get you started  

Kate


----------

